# my 75 caprice roadster



## RATTOP (Jul 28, 2009)

hey guys,

i have been given a decent 75 caprice that has been in storage for 15 years, the guy just backed it in and shut it off.

the paint was pitted so i sanded it down, that took the winter. i am just about ready for paint when i figured i would fix my bad top.

ive never done the fiberglass thing before so i figured wtf. i think it came out prettycool. so now i see the dashes you guys do and said i will try it out.

i am not really mechanical, i have my toys and i maintain them but when i started buying technology, theres not much i can do lol

i see some phillips heads holding on my dash, i was just wondering what else i may encounter taking it off? any tips or suggestions are appreciated?

heres the pics when i drove it home, it pulls a little the front right brake is hung up lol





































this is why i call it a roadster.


----------



## KC816 (Jul 23, 2009)

i hope your making it removeable and not permanent.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

your really doing that a convertible


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

dont put that thing on there it looks ugly as hell :uh:


----------



## RATTOP (Jul 28, 2009)

you guys can kiss my ass


----------



## WstSideLincoln (Feb 8, 2006)

WTF GO SPEED RACER GO :uh:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

i should kick ur ass for doing that wtf are u thinking bruh..really did u know they made a parade boot..u fukin duck


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

i dont understand the logic behind the rocket launcher :nono: Please dont fuck that car up. it's not a 63 t-bird drop that came with the "speedster" cover from the factory. that car is too bfig for that shit. its only used to cover rear seats and butts up against the front seats. get a parade boot and keep it classy.
c'mon newb!! and dont get pissy cuz u ask for opinions and everybody says its terrible. i guarantee u nobody on this whole site will like it. sorry bud but back to the drawing board. at least folks on here are real and wont let u roll ur shit looking fucked up


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Its great that you are trying something different if thats what you really like but what the fuck are you thinking? That looks horrible. If you want to make something one off and custom great but it should flow with the car. Make it look like it could have came from the factory. You want to add your own flavor I get that but damn man your fucking up a good looking car.


----------



## RATTOP (Jul 28, 2009)

you guys are right we put a roll cage in it and were going figure 8 racing.

i knew she would be good at something. don't worry i'll post up the winning pics.


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

hey bro custom is an art that not many people appreciate but to tear a classic car that there is not many off is another 
specially one that is conv. bro i have two 75 caprice myself i would give u mine that has hydros it is already cut up and u can do what ever u can think of 
but bro not a conv..
just my two cents


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Don't get all butt hurt....It really doesn't look good. :nosad:


----------



## RATTOP (Jul 28, 2009)

i don't see what is wrong with it myself, it's made to where i can lift it off in 2 seconds, and when and if i get the top fixed. i will have the speakers with quick disconnects. 

i've had alot of compliments on it so i guess i will not have to post my progress in here, ive seen some weird shit in here that you guys like so i see what your taste is and thats not mine.


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

who was giving you compliments stevie wonder and ray charles? that shit doesnt flow with the car at all that shit only works on two seaters what makes you want to do that anyway? you shoud keep that car og


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:

ARE YOU RETARDED?????


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 You already have a very nice project take that thing off!!!!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 30 2009, 08:57 AM~14626076
> *Don't get all butt hurt....It really doesn't look good. :nosad:
> *


 :roflmao: it does look like fucking shit


----------



## RATTOP (Jul 28, 2009)

i didn't expect to hear this from you guys, but as i look through your pics you live in trailer parks and apt slums from the look of it, please stop carjacking people and wasting money on your walt disney threw up paint jobs and buy a house with a proper garage, throwing a tarp between two trailers doesn't qualify,


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Jul 31 2009, 03:59 AM~14635921
> *i didn't expect to hear this from you guys, but as i look through your pics you live in trailer parks and apt slums from the look of it, please stop carjacking people and wasting money on your walt disney threw up paint jobs and buy a house with a proper garage, throwing a tarp between two trailers doesn't qualify,
> *


 :uh: coming from the guy who has a window unit in his up stairs bedroom and goes by the name rattop. Honestley what was you expecting to hear? Wow man that shit is badass, come on man then you get all shitty trying to clown when you have no grounds to clown homie. You diss trailer parks but on the real your shit looks like it rolled straight out of one  And just curios but whos pics are you refering to? B/c from what i see in your pics ***** you cant talk shit about what or where anyone lays there heads :0


----------



## RATTOP (Jul 28, 2009)

ha my home is paid for fruit picker, and we don't need central air as we don't have a neighbor 4 ' away. so we have a country breeze. somethi9ng you don't have a clue about obviously loser


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Aug 1 2009, 03:37 AM~14645144
> *ha my home is paid for fruit picker, and we don't need central air as we don't have a neighbor 4 ' away. so we have a country breeze. somethi9ng you don't have a clue about obviously loser
> *


 :uh: FAIL!


----------



## KustomKreationz (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 31 2009, 10:32 PM~14642746
> *:uh: coming from the guy who has a window unit in his up stairs bedroom and goes by the name rattop. Honestley what was you expecting to hear? Wow man that shit is badass, come on man then you get all shitty trying to clown when you have no grounds to clown homie. You diss trailer parks but on the real your shit looks like it rolled straight out of one   And just curios but whos pics are you refering to? B/c from what i see in your pics ***** you cant talk shit about what or where anyone lays there heads :0
> *



Might be a grow op.......... :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Jul 31 2009, 05:59 AM~14635921
> *i didn't expect to hear this from you guys, but as i look through your pics you live in trailer parks and apt slums from the look of it, please stop carjacking people and wasting money on your walt disney threw up paint jobs and buy a house with a proper garage, throwing a tarp between two trailers doesn't qualify,
> *


your a fucking moron and i could build a better car under a tarp then you could in a garage anyday you dumb sack of shit so take off that gay ass speed racer looking garbage and go back to the drawing board :uh:


----------



## RATTOP (Jul 28, 2009)

you aren't too far away to get your ass kicked imo


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Aug 1 2009, 08:23 PM~14648621
> *you aren't too far away to get your ass kicked imo
> *


yea whatever tough guy hop in the mach one and head on over... by the way to take off the dash theres some nuts right above the gove box you have to reach in around the back as much as you are an idiot for that thing you made i wouldnt want to see anyone fuck up a car like that so theres some info for ya


----------



## RATTOP (Jul 28, 2009)

one step ahead of you but thanks


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

I love the way you got the local gay pride group to throw a bucket of ****** all over your ride :cheesy: 
I think your skills would be better used making floats for your good friends in the gay community :biggrin:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

NOT ONLY IS THAT UGLY ASS HELL YOU DIDNT EVEN TRY TO MAKE THE SHAPE LOOK GOOD AND IS UN-PROPORTIONATE AS HELL YOU SIR ARE A FUCKING TARD


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

good topic


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

that looks great. fuck all the haters, you should definitely keep it on there.


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Aug 2 2009, 04:42 PM~14653137
> *that looks great.  fuck all the haters, you should definitely keep it on there.
> *


yup..these guys are just mad because you're badass car and they drive junk...those torpedo things look cool..looks like you're going fishing or some shit..gangsta boat car


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

well, i will admit, it looks goofy as fuck with that thing you put on there, but at least the car isnt going to the junk yard. im sure when you sell it or whatever maybe the next guy will do it right.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno: :nono:


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Aug 3 2009, 09:42 AM~14653137
> *that looks great.  fuck all the haters, you should definitely keep it on there.
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

you need to do some homework and quit fuckin up classics just cuz you got rid of your neon cuz there wasnt anymore room for stick on fender vents and 3 stack spoilers :uh:

do whatever you want, but im warning you now your car is gonna be on every "beaterz" "ugly car fest" "teenage fuckups" websites and anyone outside of your inbred 20 square mile neighborhood is gonna be laughing their asses off and some might even remove that piece of shit for you  

Whats next? A 3 stack spoiler, HID's and 17" racing wheels :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Aug 3 2009, 10:25 AM~14653361
> *Whats next?  A 3 stack spoiler, HID's and 17" racing wheels :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


he's got that shit on layaway


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

yeah it really doesnt look good-it doesnt flow with the body lines at all and just looks kinda like a dual indy car air induction-if it didnt have the goofy rocket looking things and the color matched the interior it wouldnt look half bad as a temp until you get the top fixed-just my $.02 :yessad:


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

i think its awesome .. you can find all your custom parts at auto zone please do a build up thread


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Aug 2 2009, 02:53 PM~14653203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://i26.tinypic.com/2w4a4hh.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Aug 2 2009, 06:06 PM~14653571
> *http://i26.tinypic.com/2w4a4hh.jpg[/img]]420
> *


bwahahahaha batmobile fail


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GHETTO BLUES_@Aug 3 2009, 10:55 AM~14653511
> *i think its awesome  .. you can find all your custom parts at auto zone please do a build up thread
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

WHAT A DUMBAZZZZZZZ :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok how bout I go pick you up a nice Regal or something like that. I will trailer it to you and take the raghouse off your hands. You can use all your fancy tools in your amazing shop to cut the top off whatever I bring you and you can do all the awesomeness you want to it. Deal?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:nosad:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

how bout we be best buddies.and you can hand it over to me :yes: :h5:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Jul 28 2009, 03:02 PM~14607654
> *hey guys,
> 
> i have been given a decent 75 caprice that has been in storage for 15 years, the guy just backed it in and shut it off.
> ...


HEY CAN YOU MAKE ME ONE OF THE CHINGADERAS FOR MY 58 CONV? I WANNA MAKE IT A ROADSTER ALSO, PM ME WITH DETAILS AND A PRICE.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 2 2009, 09:15 PM~14654369
> *HEY CAN YOU MAKE ME ONE OF THE CHINGADERAS FOR MY 58 CONV? I WANNA MAKE IT A ROADSTER ALSO, PM ME WITH DETAILS AND A PRICE.
> *


:dunno: :dunno: why is everybody hating on that ***'s chingadera














































































j/k that shit is nasty motherfucker should shoot himself for doing that to that rag :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## BluMagik7 (Sep 11, 2008)

Why..................WHy..........WHY..................WHY........WHY!!


----------



## BluMagik7 (Sep 11, 2008)

"I Got an Idea"
Get Some Of These Guns To Pop Out The Fenders..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpDx7W8CcrU

Or Even Better A Box Of nails that 
Falls Out Of Your License Plate 
In Case Someone Starts Chasing U


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

TAKE IT OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BluMagik7 (Sep 11, 2008)

Poll Time


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BluMagik7_@Aug 2 2009, 09:41 PM~14654598
> *Poll Time
> *


x2


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Jul 28 2009, 04:02 PM~14607654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Aug 2 2009, 09:09 PM~14654859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Jul 28 2009, 04:02 PM~14607654
> *hey guys,
> 
> i have been given a decent 75 caprice that has been in storage for 15 years, the guy just backed it in and shut it off.
> ...


Looks bad ass!! PM me a price on one of those for my '60 El Camino's bed. Fuck it, I'm making mine a roadster too! :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Aug 2 2009, 07:17 PM~14654904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Jul 28 2009, 04:02 PM~14607654
> *
> this is why i call it a roadster.
> 
> ...


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

ONA COO DOG..... NO........... ITS NOT A FERRARI.......... ITS A CAPRICE DROP..... THATS GOOD ENOUGH........ BE HAPPY THAT YOUFOUND A BAD ASS RIDE AND JUST HI LIGHT THA FACTORY FEATURES........ IF YOU WANNA GO TO THAT EXTREME HIT SUM FUCKIN DONK ASS SITE......... NOT LIL...... MY .02..............


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

i think the work is nice ....but ugly on the car


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Aug 2 2009, 07:21 PM~14654951
> *Looks bad ass!! PM me a price on one of those for my '60 El Camino's bed. Fuck it, I'm making mine a roadster too!  :cheesy:
> *


TTT :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

dear sweet merciful Jesus, someone find out where he lives and rescue this car


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Jul 30 2009, 02:37 PM~14629177
> *i don't see what is wrong with it myself, it's made to where i can lift it off in 2 seconds, and when and if i get the top fixed. i will have the speakers with quick disconnects.
> 
> i've had alot of compliments on it so i guess i will not have to post my progress in here, ive seen some weird shit in here that you guys like so i see what your taste is and thats not mine.
> *


do it


fuck these hater :cheesy:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Aug 2 2009, 08:18 PM~14655404
> *do it
> fuck these hater  :cheesy:
> *


TRUTH!  :thumbsup:


----------



## mrpaparazzi (Jun 9, 2009)

dude you come on here askin people what they think and you got your answer, it looks like shit, and iv been to the country, f*#kin sucks, country people punks anyways. :machinegun: :thumbsdown: :buttkick:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

Just save your $$ and get a new top :cheesy:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

Looking prtty dope man. You should hit up "Like A Pimp" for more ideas for your build. :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Aug 2 2009, 08:51 PM~14655742
> *Looking prtty dope man. You should hit up "Like A Pimp" for more ideas for your build.  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks mtv for pimpin my ride :biggrin:


----------



## MR ALOHA64 (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 2 2009, 05:17 PM~14655402
> *dear sweet merciful Jesus, someone find out where he lives and rescue this car
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no shit will someone jack this car!!! homie you came on the wrong web site.... THIS IS FOR LOWRIDERS. NOT SOME LAME ASS CROTCH ROCKET SPEED DEMON PIECE OF SHIT ICE CREAM CONES.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BluMagik7_@Aug 2 2009, 08:27 PM~14654476
> *"I Got an Idea"
> Get Some Of These Guns To Pop Out The Fenders..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpDx7W8CcrU
> ...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Aug 2 2009, 09:24 PM~14654977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo, the detail on that tattoo is crazy good!!!!


----------



## RATTOP (Jul 28, 2009)

homosee, i stayed up late last night watching colors to understand your lingo, i was tired but i tried essays, who invented the drive bys in your barrio you or the darker bros,? you guys should just stick to yourself, my car is american not mexican.

the closest thing your shitty ass little country has is a v dub, use that for your slowrider vato. ive had more impalas and caprices in my family than any of you fruitpickers period. so when you cut the suspension up and pour paint on them remember they are american cars, just because you drive by guys have to carry like 13 homies in one ride to do a drive by, maybe you should embrace the limo, that would be perfect for you.


theyre too big to cross a border w/o being seen you dumbass.no wonder the megra gets you. show up on 3 wheels with a loud paint job at the border and see where ya go.

and to the 3 whiteguys that replied positively thanks hahahaha


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Aug 3 2009, 04:55 AM~14657623
> *homosee, i stayed up late last night watching colors to understand your lingo, i was tired but i tried essays, who invented the drive bys in your barrio you or the darker bros,? you guys should just stick to yourself, my car is american not mexican.
> 
> the closest thing your shitty ass little country has is a v dub, use that for your slowrider vato. ive had more impalas and caprices in my family than any of you fruitpickers period. so when you cut the suspension up and pour paint on them remember they are american cars, just because you drive by guys have to carry like 13 homies in one ride to do a drive by, maybe you should embrace the limo, that would be perfect for you.
> ...


 :uh: It would be best if just crawled back under the rock you came out from under. Nothing you say makes any fucking sense. Once again FAIL!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 3 2009, 07:24 AM~14657679
> *:uh: It would be best if just crawled back under the rock you came out from under. Nothing you say makes any fucking sense. Once again FAIL!
> *


X2

What does Mexicans have to do with your poor taste and lack of vision and history of cars? Many different races think what your doing is ridiculous and so you come out and blast Mexicans with stereotypical racist jokes? WTF? That says a lot about you bro. Got some built up aggression towards Mexicans maybe??? 

To sum up what you’ve done with this topic is FAIL. See what you want to do is contact a moderator and have them delete any post you’ve made on this site and start over without chastising everyone that answers your question of how does it look and blasting Mexicans. Because you have NO future on this site from how you’ve started, everyone can go back and see this EPIC FAIL topic.

Youre doing it wrong
Thanks 
:buttkick:


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Aug 3 2009, 05:55 AM~14657623
> *homosee, i stayed up late last night watching colors to understand your lingo, i was tired but i tried essays, who invented the drive bys in your barrio you or the darker bros,? you guys should just stick to yourself, my car is american not mexican.
> 
> the closest thing your shitty ass little country has is a v dub, use that for your slowrider vato. ive had more impalas and caprices in my family than any of you fruitpickers period. so when you cut the suspension up and pour paint on them remember they are american cars, just because you drive by guys have to carry like 13 homies in one ride to do a drive by, maybe you should embrace the limo, that would be perfect for you.
> ...


You dumbfuck they were clowning you too, you just arent used to sarcasm


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Aug 3 2009, 06:00 AM~14657772
> *You dumbfuck they were clowning you too, you just arent used to sarcasm
> *


x2 :roflmao: This guy has to get layitlow's dumb fuck of the year


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RATTOP+Jul 31 2009, 05:59 AM~14635921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn dude, you're a real ass coming onto the forum as a newbie talking all this shit, dropping stupid stereotypical racist jokes, and making threats to come beat people. :uh: You obviously have no clue about this lifestyle, so why did you bother to come here in the first place? Bored? No life? Go back to school. :thumbsdown:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Aug 3 2009, 06:00 AM~14657772
> *You dumbfuck they were clowning you too, you just arent used to sarcasm
> *


x2 :roflmao: This guy has rightfully earned the layitlow dumb fuck of the year


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:uh: WTF is wrong with the server now? :buttkick:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:uh: WTF is wrong with the server now? :buttkick:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:uh: WTF is wrong with the server now? :buttkick:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:uh: WTF is wrong with the server now? :buttkick:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 3 2009, 09:06 AM~14657981
> *x2  :roflmao: This guy has to get layitlow's dumb fuck of the year
> *



hey C .... ya know what I found funny.... he called you a fruit picker.... your whiter then any other white boy i know... even reno :0 aaahhh jajajajjajajajajaja! :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

this dudes a joke go through his posts theres a pic of some gay ass moped scooter he has and by the way buddy im white and im from the country and your design looks like shit i dont think theres a person alive beside yourself that would like that ******* trash :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

This isn't even that great a fail. 

Post a pic of yourself so we can photoshop your retarded ass with Kandy66. :thumbsup:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Aug 1 2009, 03:37 AM~14645144
> *ha my home is paid for fruit picker, and we don't need central air as we don't have a neighbor 4 ' away. so we have a country breeze. somethi9ng you don't have a clue about obviously loser
> *


lol.....and you talk about trailers and shit. You gotta be the biggest ******* on here. I have no idea what houses your talking about but I would love for you to show us the pics. That has to be the worst convertible ever. What are you thinking? Why dont you fix up that red van in the back instead. Or instead go fix up the blazer but not the caprice


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Aug 3 2009, 05:55 AM~14657623
> *homosee, i stayed up late last night watching colors to understand your lingo, i was tired but i tried essays, who invented the drive bys in your barrio you or the darker bros,? you guys should just stick to yourself, my car is american not mexican.
> 
> the closest thing your shitty ass little country has is a v dub, use that for your slowrider vato. ive had more impalas and caprices in my family than any of you fruitpickers period. so when you cut the suspension up and pour paint on them remember they are american cars, just because you drive by guys have to carry like 13 homies in one ride to do a drive by, maybe you should embrace the limo, that would be perfect for you.
> ...


wow you came on this site asking are opinion we gave you are opinion and then your feelings get hurt and you start acting like an uneducated asshole it looks like shit its the wrong car to do that to by the way i'm white and college educated have a home and central air and i'm telling you it looks like shit take it off sell the car to someone who will not destroy it like you will i'm sure many people on this site will pay good money to have that car


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:rofl:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Aug 3 2009, 04:55 AM~14657623
> *homosee, i stayed up late last night watching colors to understand your lingo, i was tired but i tried essays, who invented the drive bys in your barrio you or the darker bros,? you guys should just stick to yourself, my car is american not mexican.
> 
> the closest thing your shitty ass little country has is a v dub, use that for your slowrider vato. ive had more impalas and caprices in my family than any of you fruitpickers period. so when you cut the suspension up and pour paint on them remember they are american cars, just because you drive by guys have to carry like 13 homies in one ride to do a drive by, maybe you should embrace the limo, that would be perfect for you.
> ...


Its La Migra!!!! Damn if your going to put us down do it right you ****** :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 3 2009, 07:06 AM~14657981
> *x2  :roflmao: This guy has to get layitlow's dumb fuck of the year
> *


I smell a new off topic!!!!!!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:roflmao: @ central air.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Aug 3 2009, 05:55 AM~14657623
> *homosee, i stayed up late last night watching colors to understand your lingo, i was tired but i tried essays, who invented the drive bys in your barrio you or the darker bros,? you guys should just stick to yourself, my car is american not mexican.
> 
> the closest thing your shitty ass little country has is a v dub, use that for your slowrider vato. ive had more impalas and caprices in my family than any of you fruitpickers period. so when you cut the suspension up and pour paint on them remember they are american cars, just because you drive by guys have to carry like 13 homies in one ride to do a drive by, maybe you should embrace the limo, that would be perfect for you.
> ...


lol, your a stupid fuck


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White+Aug 2 2009, 03:45 PM~14653157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need one will set your ace off :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mystro_@Aug 2 2009, 05:20 PM~14653034
> *I love the way you got the local gay pride group to throw a bucket of ****** all over your ride :cheesy:
> I think your skills would be better used making floats for your good friends in the gay community :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ct1458+Aug 3 2009, 08:00 AM~14657772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



to bad that noob cant see it


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Aug 3 2009, 11:55 PM~14657623
> *homosee, i stayed up late last night watching colors to understand your lingo, i was tired but i tried essays, who invented the drive bys in your barrio you or the darker bros,? you guys should just stick to yourself, my car is american not mexican.
> 
> the closest thing your shitty ass little country has is a v dub, use that for your slowrider vato. ive had more impalas and caprices in my family than any of you fruitpickers period. so when you cut the suspension up and pour paint on them remember they are american cars, just because you drive by guys have to carry like 13 homies in one ride to do a drive by, maybe you should embrace the limo, that would be perfect for you.
> ...


i had to consult my inbred retarded hillybilly ******* to english translator and it appears your talking smack you delusional fucker. your car is now a joke you Chip Foose wannabe idiot. Most of the people who are mocking you are white, but it seems every race thinks your a complete moron and I tend to agree.
your skills seem more suited to building gay pride floats like I mentioned earlier, you'll prob even get hooked up a bit of cock for your trouble :cheesy:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

damn this guy cant handle any constructive criticism, bet he still thinks that thing he spent most of his time building is bad ass, but hey he totally got the last laugh by saying the most original racist bullshit anyone can come up with :cheesy: .


----------



## BluMagik7 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey I Found U A 61 U Might Like;;
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/1295214493.html


----------



## BluMagik7 (Sep 11, 2008)

Well Look-ie Here....

























Another Waste Of A Perfectly Good Ride... :dunno:


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm white as a ghost, and I agree that looks like shit. Thanks for ruining white peoples reputation. :biggrin:


----------



## ceez6d5 (Aug 27, 2007)

after searching forums, i think i have found home lol

we have something in common , talent well on my part it's a talent i am trying to teach, but i'm a ******* country boy just trying it out.

thank you for your thread very inspiring, i have a 75 caprice i am making into a roadster kinda lol my top is shot and my car is a toy with it's own garage so why do i need a top right now?

i'm keeping my car a budget build for now so that means i will only be working on it. and i never worked on a custom car before, but i watch west coast customs lol

this is what i came up with for my top it will house 6x9's in the future, don't hurt my feeling i built this before i found you guys lol







how much bondo do you use? i used 2 gallons but most of it is in my lungs? any tips will be appreciated , next up is a dash thanks again 





ya might wanna keep searching for your home playa


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BluMagik7_@Aug 4 2009, 05:08 PM~14667351
> *Well Look-ie Here....
> 
> 
> ...


thats his previous project car :cheesy:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ceez6d5_@Aug 3 2009, 11:49 PM~14668718
> *after searching forums, i think i have found home lol
> 
> we have something in common , talent well on my part it's a talent i am trying to teach, but i'm a ******* country boy just trying it out.
> ...


 :guns: :burn:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Aug 3 2009, 04:55 AM~14657623
> *homosee, i stayed up late last night watching colors to understand your lingo, i was tired but i tried essays, who invented the drive bys in your barrio you or the darker bros,? you guys should just stick to yourself, my car is american not mexican.
> 
> the closest thing your shitty ass little country has is a v dub, use that for your slowrider vato. ive had more impalas and caprices in my family than any of you fruitpickers period. so when you cut the suspension up and pour paint on them remember they are american cars, just because you drive by guys have to carry like 13 homies in one ride to do a drive by, maybe you should embrace the limo, that would be perfect for you.
> ...


So, does this mean I won't get my custom twin-torpedoed, roadster-converting bed cover for my El Camino? :dunno:


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GHETTO BLUES_@Aug 2 2009, 02:55 PM~14653511
> *i think its awesome  .. you can find all your custom parts at auto zone please do a build up thread
> *


dont listen to em all the car needs now is somewings or maybe you can turn it intoa boat


----------



## SESEB5143 (Nov 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BluMagik7 (Sep 11, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Aug 3 2009, 03:55 AM~14657623
> *homosee, i stayed up late last night watching colors to understand your lingo, i was tired but i tried essays, who invented the drive bys in your barrio you or the darker bros,? you guys should just stick to yourself, my car is american not mexican.
> 
> the closest thing your shitty ass little country has is a v dub, use that for your slowrider vato. ive had more impalas and caprices in my family than any of you fruitpickers period. so when you cut the suspension up and pour paint on them remember they are american cars, just because you drive by guys have to carry like 13 homies in one ride to do a drive by, maybe you should embrace the limo, that would be perfect for you.
> ...


Im so white I might as well be clear. Ive had lots of different vehicles from imports to lift kitted big block trucks. I am from the NW, part *******. Wear my overalls and camo hat to go to my job at a papermill. You are stereotyping lowriders as fruit pickin mexicans because we don't like your top. What are you 8 years old? I'm sorry we hurt your feelings but like I said in my first post it doesnt fit the car and it doesn't look good. My advice is if you want some one to fall to there knees and suck your dick telling you what a great job you have done you should find a different site. If you want to learn from a great wealth of people on a huge variety of subjects from history of lowriding to paint and body work stick around and grow some thicker skin. If you really like the look then great, its what you like. Stand up for your self simply. Something like "Thanks for the opinions but this is the look I'm going for" would have worked great. When you grow up maybe you will understand better.
Matt
One armed, half *******, overall wearin, papermill working, so white I might as well be clear, lowrider


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Aug 3 2009, 06:55 AM~14657623
> *homosee, i stayed up late last night watching colors to understand your lingo, i was tired but i tried essays, who invented the drive bys in your barrio you or the darker bros,? you guys should just stick to yourself, my car is american not mexican.
> 
> the closest thing your shitty ass little country has is a v dub, use that for your slowrider vato. ive had more impalas and caprices in my family than any of you fruitpickers period. so when you cut the suspension up and pour paint on them remember they are american cars, just because you drive by guys have to carry like 13 homies in one ride to do a drive by, maybe you should embrace the limo, that would be perfect for you.
> ...


thats just plain racist.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Poor fucking guy i guess we ran his ass out of his own topic :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dlover233 (Mar 4, 2009)

So wtf are you Hatfield or McCoy cuz that is some ******* hillbilly ass BS. just pray that you don't get rear ended in that "what once was a nice car" and that piece of shit flies off and knocks your dumb ass out! Please someone help this fool? Before he destroys classic!! :angry:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Aug 7 2009, 03:50 PM~14705930
> *Im so white I might as well be clear.  Ive had lots of different vehicles from imports to lift kitted big block trucks.  I am from the NW, part *******.  Wear my overalls and camo hat to go to my job at a papermill.  You are stereotyping lowriders as fruit pickin mexicans because we don't like your top.  What are you 8 years old?  I'm sorry we hurt your feelings but like I said in my first post it doesnt fit the car and it doesn't look good.  My advice is if you want some one to fall to there knees and suck your dick telling you what a great job you have done you should find a different site.  If you want to learn from a great wealth of people on a huge variety of subjects from history of lowriding to paint and body work stick around and grow some thicker skin.  If you really like the look then great, its what you like.  Stand up for your self simply.  Something like "Thanks for the opinions but this is the look I'm going for" would have worked great.  When you grow up maybe you will understand better.
> Matt
> One armed, half *******, overall wearin, papermill working, so white I might as well be clear, lowrider
> *


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

:angry:


----------



## Snoopjonnyjon (May 30, 2006)

All it needs is a good horse mural, with diamond studs in their eyes that follow you when you move.


----------

